# John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament July 22, Freeport, Tx



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I wish I had better computer skills. than I have. My brain has limititations sometimes. :smile:

Anyway,

I got a real nice email and email flier from a this mans daughter in law that I know real well, letting me know about this tournament and to spread the word.

The orginal has real nice colors and a real nice picture of Mr. Tracy holding a stringer of fish on his back. Im sure if you call one of the numbers listed, they can send a much better notification flier than my post. I imagine some of you knew Mr. Tracy and/or know Randy Day who is one of the people helping to get it organized. The tournament is to take place in Freeport, Texas.

I think its a real nice thing to try and get a annual baseball scholarship started for both a Brazoswood and Brazosport High School graduate in honor of his memory.

The following is the letter I got from her and what I could copy and paste from the flier.

Hog

***************************************************

*Good morning,

I would like to take a few minutes out of your day to inform all of you of a fishing tournament in honor of my husband Troy's late Uncle and Godfather John Tracy&#8230;.

John passed away on December 26, 2005, from complications after having gallbladder surgery. His death was a great shock to our family. The weekend before he died, we went up to see him and he was in great spirits and looking forward to coming home by Christmas. John never left the hospital. He had been there since December 4th.

John was an avid fisherman and a lover of baseball especially of youth baseball. He was a graduate of Brazosport High School&#8230;.John was a loyal dedicated supporter of the youth in this area. He followed both Brazosport and Brazoswood making many games in town and out, not only baseball but many other sporting events.

John believed in the youth of this Area.

If you are in town or know of someone who would like to participate in the John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament, please pass this information to them. This event will be a yearly event starting this year with proceeds to benefit the new

John Tracy Memorial Scholarship Fund which will award a baseball scholarship to a student from both Brazosport and Brazoswood High School

Thank you and hope to see you there.*

*John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament

In memory of John Tracy

Saturday July 22, 2006

Tournament Headquarters Freeport Community House Pavilion

Registration Friday July 21st - 5pm to 8pm

Fishing begins Saturday, July 22 at 12:01am Fishing ends at 6pm Weigh-in 2pm to 6pm

Categories: Redfish, Trout & Largest Stringer All Texas Parks & Wildlife regulations apply

Entry Fee - $25 per person 80% Payout 20% goes to Scholarship Fund

All Proceeds benefit John Tracy Memorial Scholarship Fund 
Two baseball scholarships to Brazosport and Brazoswood students will be awarded

For more information contact: 
Reece Murray: 979-549-0453 
Tod Tracy: 979-236-1041 
Ricky Day: 979-292-0617 *​


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres better information about it than above. I didnt know how to edit the first thread a day later :smile:

****************************************

http://www.traytech.org/tourney.html










*John Tracy Memorial Fishing Tournament

In Memory of John Tracy

Saturday July 22, 2006

Tournament Headquarters Freeport Community House Pavilion

Registration Friday July 21st - 5pm to 8pm

Fishing begins Saturday, July 22 at 12:01am Fishing ends at 6pm Weigh-in 2pm to 6pm

Categories: Redfish, Trout & Largest Stringer All Texas Parks & Wildlife regulations apply

Entry Fee - $25 per person 80% Payout 20% goes to Scholarship Fund

All Proceeds benefit John Tracy Memorial Scholarship Fund 
Two baseball scholarships to Brazosport and Brazoswood students will be awarded

For more information contact: 
Reece Murray: 979-549-0453 
Tod Tracy: 979-236-1041 
Ricky Day: 979-292-0617 *​


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a little bump for a very worthwhile event...


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt


----------

